# 12v Plug Duetto



## 89856 (May 1, 2005)

Hello All,
Anyone know where you can buy the two pin plug that fits the socket where you plug the TV in on a Duetto? I need to buy / make up a converter to use the cigarette lighter adapter that produces 7 1/2 volts to drive my portable DVD player.

Thanks, Barleycorn.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, at your local (wherever that is) caravan accessory shop.

Dave


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

I just removed the facing plate and wired our invertor straight into the wires behind - then screwed it back again - no plug needed!
David


----------

